# Akku-Drehmomentschrauber für den Schaltschrankbau



## Tobi P. (24 Juni 2022)

Moin zusammen,

da wir bei uns demnächst eine neue Unternehmenssparte starten und unsere Energieverteilungen/Schaltschränke künftig selbst fertigen wollen bin ich gerade auf Werkzeugsuche. Neben diversen anderen notwendigen Tools schwebt mir hier auch die Anschaffung eines Akkuschraubers mit möglichst präzise einstellbarem Drehmoment vor. Dazu soll das Gerät möglichst kompakt sein und gut in der Hand liegen, da wird schliesslich mehrere Stunden am Tag mit gearbeitet. Das Einsatzgebiet werden Drehmomente bis etwa 4Nm sein, für alles darüber kommen klassische Drehmomentschlüssel zum Einsatz. Könnt ihr hier was empfehlen? Unser Werkzeug-Distri bietet leider nur klassische Akkuschrauber und zuckt bei den Anforderungen lediglich mit den Schultern. Es sind auch definitiv Akkuschrauber gemeint, Druckluftschrauber kommen nicht infrage da zu unpraktisch. Das ganze darf auch was kosten denn wenn ich die Zeit rechne die ich bei einem Standverteiler mittlerer Größe fürs manuelle Verschrauben benötige ist die Anschaffung schnell wieder drin.



Gruß Tobi


----------



## Blockmove (25 Juni 2022)

Schau dir mal den Phoenix Contact SF-ASD 16 an.
Der hat zumindest die 4Nm.
Die meisten anderen kleinen Akkuschrauber, die ich kenne, haben weniger


----------



## thomass5 (26 Juni 2022)

https://www.contorion.de/p/wiha-dre...MIjIz0hebL-AIV2fZRCh0z9wWcEAQYBCABEgLjwPD_BwE 

Wäre dies etwas für dich?


----------



## Hesse (26 Juni 2022)

thomass5 schrieb:


> https://www.contorion.de/p/wiha-dre...MIjIz0hebL-AIV2fZRCh0z9wWcEAQYBCABEgLjwPD_BwE


Die sind aber nicht für den Akkuschrauber gedacht …


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Juni 2022)

Ansonsten vielleicht mal bei den üblichen verdächtigen schauen:
Atlas Copco


----------



## Blockmove (26 Juni 2022)

Persönlich finde ich den hier:
https://www.bosch-professional.com/de/de/products/bosch-go-06019H2101
auch ganz gut. Hat allerdings keinen Wechselakku, und nur 5 mechanische Drehmomenteinstellungen.
Ist aber dafür recht günstig und handlich


----------



## Tobi P. (26 Juni 2022)

Moin,

der Phoenix sieht schon ganz gut aus und ist preislich weitaus günstiger als gedacht. Ich hätte da tatsächlich mit mehr gerechnet.

@Thomas: Normale Drehmomentschraubendreher hab ich seit Jahren schon im Einsatz, bei mir wird keine Schraube mehr ohne Drehmoment angezogen. Für Reparaturen, Fehlersuche oder kleinere Erweiterungen im Feld reichen die auch vollkommen aus aber wenn es ans wirtschaftliche Bauen von Verteilungen geht kommst du um Maschineneinsatz nicht rum. Das manuelle Verschrauben frisst da einfach zu viel Zeit. Vor allem da ich bei den ersten Projekten wahrscheinlich Eplan-Projektierungsabteilung, Fertigungsabteilung und Prüffeld in Personalunion sein werde, da zählt jede eingesparte Sekunde 

@Mike: Die üblichen Verdächtigen haben wir schon durch. Im Normalfall setzen wir Hilti-Schrauber ein (wir sind eigentlich ein Handwerksunternehmen und nutzen deren Flottenmanagement), da hat auch die Suche begonnen. Das größte Problem ist meist dass die klassische Bauform zu klobig ist, gefolgt von großen Toleranzen beim Drehmoment. 10% Abweichung würde ich mal hinnehmen aber bei den getesteten Modellen waren das teilweise 30% und mehr.

Ich habe jetzt zwischenzeitlich noch einen Schrauber von Weidmüller gefunden. Der macht zwar keine 4Nm aber sieht auch ganz gut aus. Im Zweifelsfall wäre auch die Anschaffung mehrerer Schrauber mit unterschiedlichen Drehmomentbereichen denkbar, allerdings nur wenn die Akkus untereinnander kompatibel sind.
Ich werde den Phoenix jetzt einfach mal bestellen und schauen ob der für unseren Anwendungsbereich geeignet ist, falls nicht ist das bei dem Preis verkraftbar und meine private Werkstatt hat halt einen Bewohner mehr


----------



## Tobi P. (26 Juni 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Hat allerdings keinen Wechselakku


Moin,

das ist leider ein Problem, ohne bereitstehenden Zweitakku wird das nix. Ich gehe zwar nicht davon aus dass wir alle fünfzehn Minuten den Akku wechseln müssen, der wird schon etwas länger halten. Aber wenn er leer ist muss Ersatz da sein. Leidige Erfahrung aus mittlerweile fünfzehn Berufsjahren im Feldeinsatz............


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Blockmove (26 Juni 2022)

Naja Drehmoment bei Klemmstellen ist so ne Sache.
Die Schrauber mit elektronischer Abschaltung sind da teilweise schlechter als die einfache mechanische Rutschkupplung.


----------



## thomass5 (26 Juni 2022)

und hier mit el. Antrieb... Link


----------



## Blockmove (26 Juni 2022)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das ist leider ein Problem, ohne bereitstehenden Zweitakku wird das nix. Ich gehe zwar nicht davon aus dass wir alle fünfzehn Minuten den Akku wechseln müssen, der wird schon etwas länger halten. Aber wenn er leer ist muss Ersatz da sein. Leidige Erfahrung aus mittlerweile fünfzehn Berufsjahren im Feldeinsatz............
> 
> ...


Der Bosch ist billig. Da kosten bei anderen die Wechselakkus mehr.

In der Werkstatt haben wir noch den Bosch GSR12V. Die Größe geht auch noch für längeres Arbeiten


----------



## Blockmove (26 Juni 2022)

thomass5 schrieb:


> und hier mit el. Antrieb... Link


Täusch ich mich, oder ist der Wiha nur zum schnellen Eindrehen der Schrauben?
Drehmoment musst du dann mit der Hand "machen".


----------



## thomass5 (26 Juni 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Täusch ich mich, oder ist der Wiha nur zum schnellen Eindrehen der Schrauben?
> Drehmoment musst du dann mit der Hand "machen".


Ja, schnell eindrehen und je nach benutztem Adapter entsprechend mit der Hand "abknacken"


----------



## Blockmove (27 Juni 2022)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Ja, schnell eindrehen und je nach benutztem Adapter entsprechend mit der Hand "abknacken"


Wenn man es sich genauer anschaut, dann ist das eine gute Lösung.
Wiha eben 
Mit der Hand hast du einfach mehr Gefühl und Rückmeldung.


----------



## Glon (27 Juni 2022)

Als ich noch Schaltschränke bauen musste, hatten wir einen Stabschraube von Milwaukee.
Wir waren sehr zufrieden damit. Die Abweichung des Drehmoments kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen.

https://de.milwaukeetool.eu/de-de/akku-kompaktschrauber/m4-d/


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 Juni 2022)

Wir hatten kleine handliche von Weidmüller (DMS 3).


----------



## Oberchefe (28 Juni 2022)

8Nm: https://fein.com/de_at/maschinen/bohren-schrauben/fein-accutec/asm-18-8-pc-71127860000/


----------

